# Cec number of 20a outlets when a split mwbc is also provided



## mofos be cray (Nov 14, 2016)

qwertyjjj said:


> One way has a 15a mwbc.
> The kitchen island has one 20a circuit.
> Can we just provide 1 20a receptacle in this case?
> The other end of the island has a 15a for a microwave, which may or may not be used for a microwave.
> So, the 2 countertop receptacles rule is covered.


There is no 2 receptacle rule for island counter tops unless that is a regional stipulation.
But, and I can't stress this enough, do code minimum and then do what the client wants. You don't want them cursing your name because you only putting receptacle in a 5 ft wide, 14 ft long Island.


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

I worked for a contractor that did that every thing. 1 12-2 to the island, and one outlet this circuit also had the microwave on it. Every time the microwave was turned on the lamp plugged into the island outlet would dim. I walked to my truck with out ever filling out the employment papers. 
No way to repair this with out tearing up the concrete, walls, or stucco.


----------



## qwertyjjj (Oct 9, 2018)

It's 1 12-2 one one side and 1 14-2 on the other side of the island


----------

